# 4 Homers Western Pa In Need In Home



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mated Pair; mottled fawn colored, white, both flighted

Gray with white head and rump, flighted racer

gray flighted


these were birds that the owners were contacted and are not interested in taking them back home.


----------

